# Hoyt Defiant Vicxen #1 Cam



## Khaleesi (Dec 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you for the review.

Nice looking bow.

Which other bows did you try before deciding on the Defiant?

It is the non Carbon Defiant, correct?

I was unable to find a Defiant to try in my DL and 40-50 limbs.


----------



## Khaleesi (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks! This is the aluminum Defiant. 

I tried a Bowtech Eva Shockey SS, a PSE Stiletto and a Hoyt Carbon Spyder. Wasn't too impressed by either the Bowtech or the PSE, but wasn't disappointed either. I really liked the Carbon Spyder quite a bit and I knew the Defiant would be similar. I also loved the look of the Defiant so that swayed my opinion in that direction. 

40-50 lbs limbs are hard to find that's for sure!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats! Thanks for the write-up on the bow.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Good looking bow! I had shot a Defiant 34 and a Defiant 30...thought the 34 was a little smoother, quieter than the 30. Ended up ordering a Mathews Halon. I'm sure you will enjoy your bow!!


----------

